# Lead Tracker 2.0



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

I finally got around to updating this thing. Many major improvements, more charts, One button click to get your Google calendar addresses, the overall look and a few things more.

Essentially it's the same as the last version as far as what it can do, It's a real simple program that is not bogged down with a bunch of crap you don't need. "some might argue with that" 

Either way. It's 100% free. All you need is a Windows OS based computer that has the .net framework 4.0 installed. A Gmail account if you want to use the Google Calendar stuff.

You can download it here

Pat


----------



## Hines Painting (Jun 22, 2013)

Thanks Pat! Will check it out. Did you add a more "natural" way to add an email address to the tracker?


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Hines Painting said:


> Thanks Pat! Will check it out. Did you add a more "natural" way to add an email address to the tracker?


Yep, it has it's own field now.

Hopefully it's bug free, only tested it on a few different operating systems via a virtual machine. So please if any one finds any spelling errors or bugs. let me know.

Pat


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Dang that is might kind of you Pat!!!


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

Nice job Pat! Now if only I could use it on my Mac! :whistling2:


----------



## thinkpainting/nick (Dec 25, 2012)

RCP said:


> Nice job Pat! Now if only I could use it on my Mac! :whistling2:


Would make my iPad a much more valuable tool for sure Pat:yes:


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

Thank you kind sir.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

thinkpainting/nick said:


> Would make my iPad a much more valuable tool for sure Pat:yes:


Mac's, android, Ipad and other Os's, I would be basically starting all over, and would take for ever to build something. With the little time I do have, i think is better spent improving things I already have.

BTW, I already found a few bugs, and have updated the program, for those who are using it, just click the help menu, and then check for updates to see if you have the latest version.

Pat


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I know, and that makes sense, it's a good thing you are doing, just givin ya crap!:thumbsup:


----------



## vividpainting (Aug 14, 2011)

thanks Pat. This is a very useful program for sure.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Running it on my mac using parallels. Looking good!

Nevermind my previous edit. I got the right click thing figured out. For a Macbook, use two fingers on the trackpad and it is like right clicking to allow you to edit entries in the Lead Tracker.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

That's pretty cool, I did not even know you could do that on macs. The program was compiled using the .net framework client profile 4.0 and for x86.

That's impressive. You do have the latest version? the one where I added a rating system for the leads? 2.0.0.2

Pat


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Yes, just installed it a day or two ago.


----------



## MHelpdesk (May 22, 2014)

Pat, that's impressive. Have you thought about putting it up somewhere as a cloud-based thing? That way it wouldn't matter if someone had a Mac or Windows.


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Very cool. Thanks Pat


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Where is Pat? I've always enjoyed his posts. :yes:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Question. I downloaded the program this morning. I absolutely love it! :thumbup: Nice job Pat :thumbsup: It's on my laptop and also on my desktop now. So heres my question......I am not very computer savy. Is there a way where I can say enter the info on the laptop lead tracker and then somehow get it on my desktop lead tracker too without having to retype all the info? I just started using dropbox to put my bids and other files on both computers. Not sure if that would help? Thanks


----------



## Rbriggs82 (Jul 9, 2012)

Woodland said:


> Question. I downloaded the program this morning. I absolutely love it!  Nice job Pat :thumbsup: It's on my laptop and also on my desktop now. So heres my question......I am not very computer savy. Is there a way where I can say enter the info on the laptop lead tracker and then somehow get it on my desktop lead tracker too without having to retype all the info? I just started using dropbox to put my bids and other files on both computers. Not sure if that would help? Thanks


Dropbox or Google Drive is exactly how I'd do it. Always save to a folder in Dropbox and open from the same. :yes:


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Rbriggs82 said:


> Dropbox or Google Drive is exactly how I'd do it. Always save to a folder in Dropbox and open from the same. :yes:


How would I add it to Lead Tracker from Dropbox?


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Mike are desk top and lap top running the same window thing like xp or windows 8, ???


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Dave Mac said:


> Mike are desk top and lap top running the same window thing like xp or windows 8, ???


Windows 7 on both, but I am getting a new desktop this week that I guess will have 8.


----------



## Dave Mac (May 4, 2007)

Woodland said:


> Question. I downloaded the program this morning. I absolutely love it! :thumbup: Nice job Pat :thumbsup: It's on my laptop and also on my desktop now. So heres my question......I am not very computer savy. Is there a way where I can say enter the info on the laptop lead tracker and then somehow get it on my desktop lead tracker too without having to retype all the info? I just started using dropbox to put my bids and other files on both computers. Not sure if that would help? Thanks



I might not be reading this right, but it seems you could save the info on one of those things that plug into the side from say the lap top, then plug it into the side of the desk top, and send it to the desk top with the new data and it should save it that way. so now you have the data stored in three places


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Just ordered this for my new desktop http://www.officedepot.com/a/products/949691/Dell-Inspiron-3000-Desktop-Computer-With/


----------



## tjdrake (Mar 31, 2011)

This is a pretty handy application. I like how it integrates with Google calendar for follow up reminders. Good work! 

Interior & Exterior Painters Jacksonville FL
Painting Contractors Jacksonville FL


----------



## 6126 (May 9, 2010)

Yes, very nice app for sure


----------

